# It would suck if you were cold right now :P IMG HVY



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

One has to love Australian summers!!
Photo's speak for themselves :lol:

South Australia



































































Tasmania


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm jealous. What a beautiful place. Although my fear of sharks and snakes will keep me away from it.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

North Queensland


















































































Feel free to put up your summer photos  We'll try and warm up our Northern Hemisphere friends!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Haha...love the tasmanian devil!!! I am envious of the ocean front though...

For the most part it's been warmish here...a little cold today, but I don't mind our winters here!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Love the pic of the three seals. I hate traveling, but your country is on my list of the only three places I'd make the effort to see. It just looks beautiful.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous pics! Def a place I will have to visit sometime!

Here are some pics I took of the beach a week or so ago.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

How about SE QLD at the moment? Feel free to warm us up! :lol: It has been raining non-stop for a week or two except for Auzzie day.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Clear a guest room. I'll book a flight and be there tomorrow.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> How about SE QLD at the moment? Feel free to warm us up! :lol: It has been raining non-stop for a week or two except for Auzzie day.


I'll send some Adelaide weather to you  I have some friends and family in SE QLD, poor ******s!
Its hot, dry....and hot!!! We're meant to have a bit of a thunderstorm tonight, with a bit of rain - doesn't look like there's much rain it in so we're a bit nervous as this season has been so good for undergrowth and thickness of grass, we don't need lightening, hot temps and northerly winds at the moment :/


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

HOMFG have you ever seen a platypus before?! 8O


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep mudpie, but only in a breeding place for them. They are REALLY shy in the wild, its pretty unlikely that you can see them in the wild. I'll have to try and find a photo from when I had a tour through their breeding place in Tasmania. They are gorgeous little critters


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

OMG! That's so awesome!! :O You must take pictures JUUUUST for me!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

We have had a heat wave over here the last few days, although we did have a thunderstorm on Aus day.

You deffs need some West Aussie photos though


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh and how could I forget 

When we got bogged at the beach during work xD

Had to get the tractor to tow us out


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow Now I know why I love Australia so pretty 
and exotic 

I have a few friends that live there


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright, Kayty, you are officially mean. lol 

One does not generally take pics of Arizona outside during the summer because it is too damned hot. However, in the interest of fair play...hiking pics from two summers ago.








This is what we term a "river" here in AZ...
















Taken MANY years ago (about 11 now?) on the trails around the mountain where I now ride my beastly:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Aussie Aussie Aussie !!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, those certainly are some gorgeous pictures. You truly have some amazing country over there but I am like others, my fear of snakes and sharks and those big-*** spiders ya'll have (all of which are poisonous) make me think that I will be happy with just my rattlers and black widows LOL.

As for the heat, ya'll can keep it, it will be back up in triple digits here soon enough and I can't really complain about an average temp of 55*F for the month of January.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll have to wait for several months before I can post pictures of our lovely, but short summer. 

But, then you'll be in winter , right? :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to say that the sharks, blue bottle jellyfish, poisonous octopus, spiders and ticks and lizards and snakes , make me think that you must have to constantly watch where you sit, walk, sleep, swim.
We have NO poisonous critters here, at all. Just bears, cougars and an occasional coyote, but they stay to themselves.
Anyway, weren't you complaining about how hot it was, Kayty, like just a few weeks ago?
It's just around -2c here right now. NOt bad.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The blue bottles hang around in the more tropical waters, and only at certain times of the year  
Lizards can't hurt you, they're really cute actually, I've got a resident blue tongue lizard in my feed room that is about 20cm long. He just sits and watches me make up feeds and I give him a bit of carrot and some pellets  
Spiders, we've got a few nasty ones, the red backs are pretty bad. But I'm still alive and kicking, have yet to be hospitalised or even made sick by a spider!
The sharks, well.... we have a fair few of those I'll admit! Particularly in South Australia and Western Australia I believe. We get some very large great whites, 6 foot is not uncommon. But generally they won't touch you. A handful of surfers will get taken each year, but compared to how many get killed coming off a horse or in a car accident, it's pretty minimal 
You did forget the salt water crocodiles though! Now those ones are nasty ******s, in Darwin you can't even swim in the ocean because they all hang out at the beach. There have been a lot of people taken by crocs :/ 

We have no large, land predators though like you guys!

Yep, it's BLOODY hot!!!! However - I much prefer summer to winter and it doesn't even snow here. And daylight savings is so brilliant, I can go and feed the nags at 8pm when it's cooled down, and its still daylight!

-2c.... brrrrrrrrr no thank you!!!! The lowest it gets where I am in the middle of winter is around 4c and thats at night. During the day, you are really unlucky to be under 13c! Right now it's a quite nice 37c, air condition is pumping, and I am sitting on my balcony under a shade cloth, with a Southern Comfort and Lemonade with ice in one hand, my laptop in front of my and my latest drawing on the go. 
Bliss


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Gotta love the hot summer days of South Australia, 49 degrees celcius on our farm the other day!
And well it looks like we live in a dessert during the summer all of our paddickks dry up. 










And then 40 minutes away is this


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think I could cope with living too far inland CaitlinPalomino - I enjoy the beach far too much, and the sea breeze that comes with it!! When it hits 44c here then I start to melt!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kayty said:


> The blue bottles hang around in the more tropical waters, and only at certain times of the year
> Lizards can't hurt you, they're really cute actually, I've got a resident blue tongue lizard in my feed room that is about 20cm long. He just sits and watches me make up feeds and I give him a bit of carrot and some pellets
> Spiders, we've got a few nasty ones, the red backs are pretty bad. But I'm still alive and kicking, have yet to be hospitalised or even made sick by a spider!
> The sharks, well.... we have a fair few of those I'll admit! Particularly in South Australia and Western Australia I believe. We get some very large great whites, 6 foot is not uncommon. But generally they won't touch you. A handful of surfers will get taken each year, but compared to how many get killed coming off a horse or in a car accident, it's pretty minimal
> ...


That last sentence has me convinced! I'd rather be there, right now.

I am not really that bothered by nasty critters. Sharks do kind of freak me a bit. Something about being eaten is a lot worse than being killed in a riding accident. 
Our weather is very tame and quite blah for the most part. We did have a pretty heavy snowfall last week, followed by frozen rain and wind, so that now there are many, many snapped trees and broken trees and limbs all over the ground. The woods are still impassiable on many of the trails. Snow is now melted. We had about 7 inches but some places got twice that. Snow here is modestly rare, so we dont' deal well with it.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I would love to get snow. I went on a ski trip in my last year of high school many years ago, we went to the Victorian Alps and it was fantastic, had an absolute ball. None of us had ever seen snow before so it was a real treat. I can't imagine snow being as infuriating as you guys that have to deal with it all winter make it sound!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha luckily we arnt that far in land we have ocean to the south and west and we get a nice breeze from it 

I would love to have snow also, in year 10 ( next year for me) at our school we get to go the Victorian alps ! I am so excited.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd love to take a couple summer snaps for everyone freezing their buts off right now, but I'm in Brisbane where we've had torrential rain for the last week. Looks like it'll be keeping up for at least another week too, right when all the comps are starting and I have no where dry to ride


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful pics everyone!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> LOL, those certainly are some gorgeous pictures. You truly have some amazing country over there but I am like others, my fear of snakes and sharks and those big-*** spiders ya'll have (all of which are poisonous) make me think that I will be happy with just my rattlers and black widows LOL.
> 
> As for the heat, ya'll can keep it, it will be back up in triple digits here soon enough and I can't really complain about an average temp of 55*F for the month of January.


Haha this is what gets me, most of ou wildlife are poisoness, but if you leave them alone they won't hurt you 

I work in the bush and have yet to seen one snake yet, I see lots and lots of spiders daily (which scare me every single time I see them lol) but most aren't that poisness, and hey I'm still alive and kicking 

Sharks do scare me though, but pretty sure the deaths aren't getting higher it's just were taking more note of them.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love<3 to go there. So many adorable animals, too


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

lucky, although I am not a huge fan of the beach I would not mind waking up to that in the mornings.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Yay! Summer! Good ol' Queensland haha :lol:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, good on Queensland. One or two days of rain is fine to get the grass alive again, but anything after is painful :/


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh my, I am jealous!! I hate the cold. Anything below 80 degrees fahrenheit (about 27 degrees celcius, I believe) and I start to shiver. And as for the snow, I love nothing more than a fresh snowfall, it's truly beautiful. After its been on the ground for a day or two though, it's nasty!! I guess I can't complain though, last winter was like a never ending blizzard here, and this year it's only really snowed twice. Anyway, enjoy the heat! Don't be surprised if I show up at your house tomorrow ;]


----------

